# RCA Y cable. How?



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

I found a Polk PSW10 subwoofer and I'd like to try the RCA outs for less mess. Do I just solder both the positives and plug it to subwoofer out on my AVR?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, or buy the adapter for $2 at Walmart.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mike.

Will try Walmart or The Source later.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Why aren't you using the LFE RCA input jack on the PSW10? I don't understand what you mean by using the RCA outputs on your PSW10.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I don't understand what you mean by using the RCA outputs on your PSW10.


He means L + R RCA line in. There is no LFE RCA input jack on the PSW10.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/33933-rca-y-cable-how.html#ixzz11qr2z4m9 ​


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> He means L + R RCA line in. There is no LFE RCA input jack on the PSW10.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/33933-rca-y-cable-how.html#ixzz11qr2z4m9 ​


That's correct.

I found a Y cable over at The Source yesterday but they are not color coded, just black on both ends. I guess they will work just the same, am I correct? I won't be able to test it until Tuesday.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It will work fine.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

From the Polk PSW10 manual:

PSW10—
NOTE: The PSW10 subwoofer does not have an LFE input. Instead, use either the
L or R Line input (another hookup option is to use a Y-split cable and connect both
L and R Line inputs). After you make this Sub Out connection, turn the "Low Pass"
filter fully clockwise. This will in effect create an LFE input.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

jackfish said:


> After you make this Sub Out connection, turn the "Low Pass"
> filter fully clockwise. This will in effect create an LFE input.


That is nice to know. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

After doing more reading;



> Make sure you connect a single RCA coaxial cable from the "Sub Output" jack to either the left or the right line-level RCA input on the subwoofer. You don’t need to use a Y-adaptor to connect both jacks. But you do want to set the subwoofer’s crossover to its maximum rotation so you remove it from the circuit. This is done to avoid "cascading" two crossovers, which might cause uneven and erratic deep bass output.


http://www.axiomaudio.com/sub_setup.html

So I can just use either L or R line input? Can someone shed some light about this? (newbie here)


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, you really only need to connect one RCA from your AVR sub out to either the L or R input on your subwoofer.

I did read somewhere though that if your sub has an auto-on feature (turns on when it receives audio input), connecting both L and R (via y cable) can help.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, the sub just sums those two inputs anyways. So, if your receiver has already summed the subwoofer output just plug into either the left or right and turn the crossover to its highest point.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

